# fuel SUPPLY pressure



## electrozap_29 (Mar 9, 2017)

Good day everyone. Have close to 225k on my 14 CTD. The fuel pump is getting rather loud weather the fuel tank is full or low. Fuel filter replacement does not change it. Has anyone found a reliable spec for fuel supply pressure? All I've found is a fuel volume measurement with the line disconnected. I would like to check the pressure with everything connected. I have the adapters to plumb in a fuel pressure guage but don't know what pressure is supposed to be. I know several people have had similar complaints about fuel pump noise and changed the pump and that cured it. I just don't want to change the pump if not needed. Thanks for any advice or input.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Can you turn the key on and listen to the pump without firing up the motor?


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

There is no pressure spec, diagnosis is done via output.(as you noted). Pump output should be at least 1.2 liters in 30 seconds.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

If you have access to an oscilloscope you can view the pattern with pump running and replace it if you don't have nice even pattern. Any missing humps or irregular patterns indicate failed brushes or burned/shorted commutator sections


----------



## electrozap_29 (Mar 9, 2017)

snowwy66 said:


> Can you turn the key on and listen to the pump without firing up the motor?


Sure can its pretty noisy


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

electrozap_29 said:


> Good day everyone. Have close to 225k on my 14 CTD. The fuel pump is getting rather loud weather the fuel tank is full or low. Fuel filter replacement does not change it. Has anyone found a reliable spec for fuel supply pressure? All I've found is a fuel volume measurement with the line disconnected. I would like to check the pressure with everything connected. I have the adapters to plumb in a fuel pressure guage but don't know what pressure is supposed to be. I know several people have had similar complaints about fuel pump noise and changed the pump and that cured it. I just don't want to change the pump if not needed. Thanks for any advice or input.


Not sure if it is the same, since I don't have a read on supply pressure for my Gen 1, but the Gen 2 seems to supply fuel at 60 PSI.

That said, if it it getting loud, and with your miles.. I recommend you just replace it. It's not worth letting it fail and leaving you stranded with the cost of a tow, and perhaps dealer fix. The premptive repair is likely to be your best option.


----------

